# Lippert Trailair



## W5CI (Apr 21, 2009)

I was thinking of intalling the EZ Flex on my 2011 268RL but when measureing my axels I fould that I allready have the Lippert TrailAir equaflex. After much research I think that they are basicaly even in performance. so it would be a waste to replace them. I would Like comments on Please. Thanks in advance


----------



## Hitcher (Mar 29, 2013)

I installed Lippert's shock system on mine, with my closets in the back of my camper, when I would load up for a trip I should have just put my shirts on the floor but now they stay in place! I don't know what your specific issue's are but the shocks help with a lot of issues.


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

I replaced the Trailaire stuff with Dexter earlier this spring. Huge difference, Dexter is much more robust and better built. Below are a couple pictures showing a side by side comparison, you be the judge,







DAN

FYI - I posted this a few weeks ago HERE.


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

One other thing, the Dexter system provides you with brass bushings and grease fittings for all suspension points. The Trail-Aire only has the stock plastic bushings that will wear out rather quickly and no way to grease any of the suspension connection points.

DAN


----------



## W5CI (Apr 21, 2009)

Thanks Dan for the Input, I am really impressed by the side by side difference in the two. Do you know which Dexter you ordered, looks like they have them for the 33" and 35" axel spacing. Not real sure but I measured my axels at 34", they deffinetly not 33 or 35. Thanks Danny


----------



## W5CI (Apr 21, 2009)

Dan could you post a picture of the installed Dexter Please, Thanks


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

I actually had issues with my measurements as well. My axles also measured 34", but there was a reason for this which I described in another post HERE. I had some emergency suspension work done on the trailer previously in Canada and I think they installed metric springs. The standard spring on my trailer should measure 25.25", but my springs were 1/2 inch shorter, resulting in the axles being 1 inch farther apart. So stock I had a spacing of 33 inches. I replaced the springs with the correct version and everything lined up. This is the first thing I would look at on your trailer. Has any suspension work been done on your trailer? What is the eye to eye length of the springs on the trailer? What is the length of the straps on your trailer? You can see in the post I linked above that the suspension shop compensated for the shorter spring by installing longer straps. This will throw everything off when you measure as well.

BTW - You will want to replace the stock leaf springs with a higher rated version when you do this mod, so you may be able to adjust the distance by replacing the leaf springs.

Let us know how these measurements go and we can proceed from there.

DAN


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

W5CI said:


> Dan could you post a picture of the installed Dexter Please, Thanks


There is a picture of an installed Dexter shackle in the link I posted above. Let me know if this is what you are looking for.

DAN


----------



## W5CI (Apr 21, 2009)

Thanks, my TT hasnt had any type of work on it anywhere, it probably dont have 2500 miles on it, I was just wanting to smoth the ride a little. thanks


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

W5CI said:


> Thanks, my TT hasnt had any type of work on it anywhere, it probably dont have 2500 miles on it, I was just wanting to smoth the ride a little. thanks


First step is to measure your eye to eye distance on your springs to see what size you have. You will want to replace the springs when you do this mod with a higher rated 5 leaf spring version (the ones on the stock trailer are marginal in many instances). So you may be able to replace the springs with a shorter or longer version just like I did in order to get the correct spacing. The spacing has to be correct because the hanger brackets come with the system and are fixed length as far as I know. You might want to also send etrailer a note and ask them on their "Ask and Expert" link. I have used this multiple times and they have always responded quickly. They may also have some suggestions.

Don't give up, the Dexter shackles make a big difference.

DAN


----------

